# ne pas être sûr que + mode



## Frapap

Je ne sais pas si vous en avez déjà parlé, j'ai fait une recherche mais n'ai rien trouvé... Excusez-moi si le sujet a déjà été abordé.

Le correcteur de words me dit que après "je ne suis pas sûr que" il faut mettre un indicatif. Est-ce vrai ?
La phrase en question est :

Je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit une bonne idée...
Faut-il vraiment dire "...que c'est une bonne idée" ?  

Merci !


----------



## Maître Capello

Le subjonctif est très bien. 

P.S.: Les correcteurs grammaticaux laissent souvent à désirer.


----------



## tie-break

Et l'indicatif ? 

Pas très bien, peut-être, mais possible n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## Maître Capello

J'hésite… En tout cas, je ne l'emploierais pas dans cet exemple.


----------



## gustave

Je suis sûr que c'est une bonne idée. J'y vais !
Je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit une bonne idée. Mieux vaut faire marche arrière.
Je ne suis pas sûr que c'est une bonne idée, mais tant pis, j'y vais quand même. (?)

amusant, non ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Je mettrais la dernière phrase au subjonctif :

_ Je ne suis pas sûr que ce *soit* une bonne idée, mais tant pis, j'y vais quand même._


----------



## alumnafrancesa

bonsoir,

pour moi après *"être sûr que*" il faut utiliser *l'indicatif*
pour *"ne pas être sûr que*" il faut utiliser *le subjonctif* car il s'agit d'une possibilité, d'un doute, on aurait pu dire aussi _"je doute que ce soit une bonne idée"._


----------



## Frapap

Oui, c'est bien la même règle que j'ai toujours suivie, voilà pourquoi je ne comprenais pas pourquoi le correcteur de word me corrigeait...


----------



## le_horla

Bonjour,

et qu'en est-il pour le cas suivant:

(ça vient d'un manuel de français - il faut compléter un dialogue en exprimant l'incertitude...)

- Monsieur le ministre, la croissance va reprendre d'après vous?
- (incertitude)... et là, j'hésite entre le subjonctif et l'indicatif...:

a) Je ne suis pas sûr que la croissance reprenne
OU
b) Je ne suis pas sûr que la croissance va reprendre


----------



## nobodyknowsthat

Bonjour,

Je comprends qu'il est supposé d'utiliser le subjonctif pour exprimer son incertitude, mais j'ai lu une phrase dans un livre de français: Je ne suis pas sûr que je _*suivrai*_ les informations sur le réseau, au lieu de dire: Je ne suis pas sûr que je suive les informations sur le résau.

Est-ce possible ?

Merci !

P.S. C'est parce que quand on emploie le subjonctif on ne peut pas utiliser le même sujet, c'est ça ?


----------



## Mederic

C'est de toute façon mal dit de répéter "je", quelque soit le temps employer. On préfère l'infinitif :
"Je ne suis pas sûr de suivre ..." / "j'hésite à suivre..." est la tournure la plus correcte et la plus concise.
On peut varier avec une tournure impersonnelle : "il n'est pas sûr que je suive.." ou "Il est peu probable que je suive..." (si je pense plutôt ne pas le faire).

Je pense que l'emploi du futur de l'indicatif dans ton exemple a malgré tout du sens si on veut mettre l'accent sur la situation dans le temps de l'action envisagée :
Je ne suis pas sûr que j'arriverai à finir en 4h mon examen de demain.


----------



## jxi1827

Bonjour,

Je veux écrire une phrase, mais il y a une règle du subjonctif qui s'oppose au fait que je veuille utiliser le conditionnel dans l'autre partie de la phrase.  La phrase que je veux mettre est: "Même si j'avais fait la vaisselle, je ne suis pas sûr qu'il l'aurait remarqué."  Je sais qu'il faut mettre le subjonctif après "Je ne suis pas sûr que...", mais je ne sais pas quoi dire ici. Merci de votre aide et d'avoir corrigé mes fautes que j'ai faites


----------



## HerbertX

A mon avis il n'est pas nécessaire de mettre le subjonctif ici :
Même si j'avais fait la vaisselle, je ne suis pas s*û*r qu'il *l'*aurait remarqué/ qu'il s'en serait aperçu.

En cas de doute, contourner la difficulté :
Même si j'avais fait la vaisselle, il ne s'en serait peut-être même pas aperçu

Attendez l'avis de francophones

PS Si la phrase était au présent, je mettrais le subjonctif:
Même si je fais la vaisselle, il n'est pas sûr qu'il le remarque / qu'il s'en aperç*oive*

Considérez l'emploi suivant :
Pas sûr qu'il *aurait été* de nouveau sélectionné, mais Fred a pris les devants.
http://www.leparisien.fr/sports/foo...les-couleurs-du-bresil-13-07-2014-3998507.php

On le comprend, si son discours avait dû se limiter à des annonces inédites, pas sûr qu’il *aurait tenu* plus de cinq minutes.
http://www.marianne.net/Quand-Valls-de-l-Assemblee-pastiche-Valls-de-la-Rochelle_a241445.html


----------



## Maître Capello

Puisque la phrase suit une condition irréelle (du passé), il est logique d'employer un conditionnel (passé).

_Même *si* j'*avais fait* la vaisselle, je ne suis pas sûr qu'il l'*aurait remarqué*._ 

Comparez avec :

_Même *si* j'*avais fait* la vaisselle, il ne l'*aurait* pas *remarqué*._


----------



## Roméo31

Bonsoir,



> *Subjonctif ou indicatif après « Je ne suis pas sûr que » ?
> 
> 1. En principe, subjonctif*
> Ex. : « Je ne suis pas sûr qu'il *faille* s'engager dans cette voie. »
> « Nous ne sommes pas sûrs que la solution proposée* soit* la meilleure. »
> De même : « Je ne suis pas certain/convaincu/persuadé qu'il *faille* s'engager dans cette voie. »
> 
> *2. Exception *: *l'indicatif en mode négatif n'est pas incorrect et est même recommandé quand le    fait considéré comme non certain dans l'avenir a pour point de départ un fait acquis dans le présent.*
> Ex. : «La décision est prise,mais je ne suis pas sûr/certain que cette fabrication *conviendra*. »
> De même « Le ministre ne paraît nullement persuadé que les mesures proposées *amélioreront *la situation des communes inondées. » (s'il est sous-entendu :le ministre est convaincu que ces mesures seront adoptées).


(Source : J.CELLARD,_ Le subjonctif. Comment l'écrire ? Quand l'employer ?_ Duculot, 89 p.)

Bonne soirée !


----------



## JeanDeSponde

D'accord avec le futur simple dans l'envoi (#15) qui précède, mais aussi d'accord (sans hésitation) avec le subjonctif de Emcee Cap dans ses envois #4 et #6 (et son conditionnel dans #14).
Et je découvre avec plaisir les éditions Duculot. Il était temps que nous osassions, effectivement.


----------



## KennyHun

Et si ce dont il s'agit s'inscrit vraiment dans une durée longue, utiliseriez-vous le futur ou l'indicatif ?

Ex. : J'attends trois choses de la vie, mais je ne suis pas sûr que j'aurai n'importe laquelle des trois un jour.


----------



## Maître Capello

Le futur est un temps de l'indicatif. Votre question n'a donc pas beaucoup de sens…

Quoi qu'il en soit, dans ce cas le futur de l'indicatif et le présent du subjonctif sont tous les deux envisageables :

_J'attends trois choses de la vie, mais je ne suis pas sûr qu'elle m'en *accordera/accorde* une seule._


----------



## KennyHun

Pardon, j'allais écrire subjonctif...
Et si on tournait la phrase de sorte que le sujet est identique ? Ou dans une autre phrase ou il n'y a pas moyen d'éviter qu'il soit identique ?

Je ne suis pas sûr que *j'aurai *les choses que je voudrais avoir. ? (Je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir les choses que je voudrais avoir. - Cela s'entendrait au présent non ?)


----------



## Hemza

Bonjour,

Je traduis le script d'une émission américaine et j'ai un doute sur la formulation de la phrase suivante:

"je ne suis pas sûre *qu'elle tienne* le coup". Je sais que le subjonctif est de mise, cependant, à moins d'être (trop?) influencé par le français oral, j'ai l'impression qu'écrire "*qu'elle tiendra*" est également correct. Quelqu'un pour dissiper mes doutes?

Merci.


----------



## Bezoard

Oui, les deux formulations sont possibles.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Il semble que les formes du futur et du subjonctif soient en concurrence selon que l'emporte la construction grammaticale ( _être sûr_ que gouverne l'indicatif ) ou  la signification  de la forme verbale principale ( _ne pas être sûr / douter_ entraîne le subjonctif ). Ce temps et ce mode ont d'ailleurs en commun de s'opposer au présent de l'indicatif, puisqu'is désignent l'un et l'autre un fait non réalisé. Certes le futur désigne un fait dont la réalisation est quasi certaine ( Demain, il pleuvra ) au contraire du subjonctif ( Il se peut qu'il pleuve ) , mais j'ai tendance à penser que cette différence n'influence pas le choix de leur emploi dans les cas qui nous occupent.
 Quoi qu'il en soit, c'est un forme de futur et non de présent qui peut se substituer au subjonctiif ; même chose si la forme verbale principale est au passé : _Il n'était pas sûr que les mesures prises fussent/ soient appropriées_ ou bien_ Il n'était pas sûr que les mesures prises seraient appropriées_.


----------



## gouro

Bonjour,

Je suis confronté à un problème de langue et je ne sais pas si ma logique pour m'en débarrasser une fois pour toutes est bonne.
Voici la phrase :
 Je n'étais pas sûr qu'elle viendrait suivre le cours ce matin.

Je m'explique : naturellement "viendrait" me vient à l'esprit, et en plus de cela, suivant la règle de la transformation du discours direct en discours indirect, je suis sur la bonne voie : je n'étais pas sûr : " elle viendra suivre le cours ce matin". Cela donnera " je n'étais pas sûr qu'elle viendrait suivre le cours ce matin". Mais il y a une chose qui m'arrête dans mon explication. Il me semble que Je ne suis pas sur que exige le subjonctif. Est-ce toujours le cas ? Dans mon cas, c'est le subjonctif présent ou le conditionnel présent (futur du passé) que je dois obligatoirement utiliser ?

D'avance merci


----------



## Bezoard

Le subjonctif présent est de rigueur si la principale est au présent :
_Je ne suis pas sûr qu'elle vienne suivre le cours ce matin._
Mais avec une principale au passé, le conditionnel est parfait :
_Je n'étais pas sûr qu'elle viendrait suivre le cours ce matin._


----------



## Maître Capello

Le conditionnel se justifie bien, a fortiori si on sait par la suite qu'elle est effectivement venue suivre le cours ce matin-là.

Sinon je dirais plutôt : _Je ne *savais* pas *si* elle viendrait suivre le cours ce matin._


----------



## gouro

Merci à vous, et encore merci à Capello de m'avoir conduit dans ce fil, en y transférant le mien ; je n'avais pas vu ce fil et je ne savais pas qu'il y avait eu tant de discussions à ce sujet.


----------

